
The Myth of the Flat Earth (1997) - bmmayer1
http://www.asa3.org/ASA/topics/history/1997Russell.html
======
forinti
This reminded me of an interview with Umberto Eco:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/28/arts/international/umberto...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/28/arts/international/umberto-
eco-a-master-of-fiction-considers-historys-lies.html?_r=0)

I am not a historian, but I've read a lot on history. My personal thesis is
that, because of the social changes required for the transition from old
economic systems (feudalism) into our current world, the old order had to be
belittled.

In the old order, most people had a place in the world (the land, the guild,
the church, etc.). In the new order, you worked 16 hour shifts just so you
could eat and you had no guarantees. You need a big ideological blow to your
head to not want to go back to the old order. Hence the medieval bashing.

Again, this is just a little thesis of mine. One day I'll find the time to
read enough to give it some weight (or just disprove it).

~~~
Gys
'In the old order, most people had a place in the world (the land, the guild,
the church, etc.). In the new order, you worked 16 hour shifts just so you
could eat and you had no guarantees'

I think you are romancing the old order.

Most likely the same kind of people (being most people) worked (or struggled
along) for '16 hours a day' (for example on land not owned by themselves).
Just so they could eat and probably without guarantees.

------
gort
"incessant attacks on Christianity ... sneers at Christianity ... slandering
Christians ... vitriolic sneers at Christianity ... strong antireligious
prejudices"

Sheesh. His main point is a reasonable one, but this sort of righteous fury
against the infidels is off-putting.

Good rule of effective rhetoric: make it seem you're being totally fair to the
other guy. Then the neutrals might listen to you, rather than instantly
pattern-matching you as an obvious partisan.

------
PaulAJ
This whole thing is a straw man. I don't think I have ever heard an opponent
of religion suggest that medieval Christians were stupid for believing in a
flat Earth. It is also no news to anyone interested in the issues that belief
in a flat earth is a myth (although the research on the perpetrators is new to
me).

~~~
bmmayer1
It's not a straw man because he's not creating a villain to argue against it.
He's explaining the origins of a very common historical myth still taught in
schools. Whether or not those origins were originally perpetrated using straw
man arguments is irrelevant.

------
vzhang
OK, fine, but spherical earth is six thousand years old, right?

